# Amazon checkout - Rewards card



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm trying to checkout with an order on Amazon and it won't let me get past a page that says to "Apply Now" for an Amazon rewards card.  I don't want a rewards card. I don't even want to apply for one.   Are they forcing you to do this now?    Am I missing something obvious? (it happens sometime).


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2015)

Haven't seen this Nancy. I just ordered my first prime order and they sent it to the wrong address. Prime took two weeks and $3.14 forwarding postage. May have to rethink renewing when it comes due.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2015)

Hmm...  You are probably a preferred customer because you have Prime.   I even tried logging out and ordering as a visitor and still can't get past that page.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 16, 2015)

Presently not a prime member, never had that happen, I would call the customer service number.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes Nancy, I joined prime this year mainly because I read so much and books were getting expensive. I haven't watched many movies and like I said, just ordered my first prime order.
Have you tried deleting the app and reinstall? Just a suggestion.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm on a pc.   Maybe delete a cookie instead of an app?   Thanks for letting me know.  It's probably just me doing something wrong.   If it's not just me, there will be posts complaining about it appearing soon on the net.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I'm on a pc.   Maybe delete a cookie instead of an app?   Thanks for letting me know.  It's probably just me doing something wrong.   If it's not just me, there will be posts complaining about it appearing soon on the net.



Amazon worked for me when signed in...When as a guest, it asked me about the reward card and I could continue only if I again hit the sign in button..


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks, Ken.  It's probably because this is the first time I've ordered on Amazon since getting a new pc and Windows 10.  I'll try clearing all the cookies.  Still a little slow figuring things out on Win 10. 

In the meantime I found the part on eBay a dollar more, but with free shipping, and they've already shipped it this morning.


----------

